# New to me VINTAGE BBQ Grill



## pred (Aug 10, 2008)

I found this in Adamstown PA this past sunday, I dont know why I had to have it, I may not use it often and I feel the need to keep it indoors when not in use,
It's from the late 50s to early 60s, From Sears, The two buckets have an edge, So they are 2/3rds bigger tha they look, And under the unused cutting board is a storage area.
All in tact and if used before, It may have 1 use in it's 50 years of storage.








I am wondering if you have ever seen one before ?
Peter


----------



## coup (Feb 28, 2007)

nope ,but like stuff like that....have fun and enjoy.........


----------

